# SNL 11/10/12 Anne Hathaway; Rihanna



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

Election Night at the Romney's
Anne Hathaway monologue
Girlfriends Talk Show
The Legend of Mokiki and the Sloppy Swish
Homeland
Goin' Out On Top
Rihanna performs
Weekend Update
..Top Stories
..President Barack Obama
..More Top Stories
..Gay Couple from Maine
..More Top Stories
..Drunk Uncle
Ellen
The Painting of American Gothic
Rihanna performs
Flaritin commercial

Cold open was meh for me, not awful, but not hilarious.

The big hits were Homeland, The Painting of American Gothic, and the Flaritin commercial.

Once again I'm left to ponder why they stuck a fairly strong commercial parody at the end of the show, it was strong enough to be the lead out of the monologue.

Good but probably could have been better/stronger Girlfriends, The Legend of Mokiki, Goin' Out On Top, and Ellen.

The Sloppy Swish thing, is that better known in New York or other places? I'd never heard of it before but the crowd seemed to have a very strong response to it so it makes me think that it's a NY thing.

Once again I'm left to conclude that this getting older stuff effing sucks. Eventually I'm not going to be able to stay up to watch the cold open.


----------



## pteronaut (Dec 26, 2009)

It wasn't shown in Central Indiana (at least the 1st hour wasn't) as the local NBC Affiliate was covering the explosion that destroyed two houses in SW Indianapolis.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

The Sloppy Swish was perhaps the most amusing part of the show after "One Day More."

As a Mainer I have to say those were the oddest attempts at a Maine accent that I've ever heard. French Canadian (actually works in the northern part of the state, but those were lobstermen), Swedish, Minnesotan, Kennedy... 

Windows 8... 

McKinnon's Ellen impression is really good, but in typical SNL fashion it seems like they wrote a 30 second idea into a five minute sketch.

My MythTV box thought Flaritin was a real commercial so I nearly missed that.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Not a strong episode IMO. I expected better with Hathaway as host.

Since I've never seen Homeland, I got zero out of that sketch.

And yes, those "Maine accents" were horrible (I'm also from Maine and ridicule the accent often).


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Wow I did not like much this week. I did fall asleep during Ellen so I didn't see Flaritin.

I thought Mokiki was funny, and Obama on WU.

After watching a minute or so, I ended up FF'ing the following: monologue, Girlfriends, Homeland, Drunk Uncle, Ellen. I dozed off while FF'ing Ellen (!) and woke up long enough to stop during Gothic, but fell asleep again immediately, woke up during the goodbye, and went to bed.

I may try again today when I'm more awake.


----------



## Mars Rocket (Mar 24, 2000)

They do terrible Australian accents also. So what? It's a comedy show, not an Oscar-contending movie.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

I assume the Falritin commercial was a filler for dead time, that's why it was tacked on. A sketch either went way short or way long, and they didn't have time for the planned finale.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

SeanC said:


> The Sloppy Swish thing, is that better known in New York or other places? I'd never heard of it before but the crowd seemed to have a very strong response to it so it makes me think that it's a NY thing.


It's not known anywhere. It's a made up dance. 
That skit was pretty much the only good thing of the night.

It looks like they are going to continue doing digital shorts, just without the digital short name.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

SeanC said:


> The Sloppy Swish thing, is that better known in New York or other places? I'd never heard of it before but the crowd seemed to have a very strong response to it so it makes me think that it's a NY thing.


Here's my guess: Since everybody who appears in the video has to sign a release (blurred faces are people who did not sign a release) for broadcast on national tv, I would guess that the producers offered them tickets to the live taping of the show. So the audience was probably stacked with people (and family/friends) who appeared in the video. They are probably hoping that it becomes a viral video, like the Gagnam (sp?) Korean guy.


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

Really weak episode for me.
American Gothic was OK, but the rest of the sketches did nothing for me.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

I am a big Homeland fan so that cracked me up-
"She's having one of her jazz breakdowns!"
"Can you not open your mouth any wider?"

I had to watch online (local news cut off most of the show here in Indy) and the Ellen sketch wasn't there..?

Can anyone tell me the punchline to drunk uncle's "Why did the chicken cross the road" joke? I listened to it 3 times and I couldn't understand him...to get away from...??

I liked the cold opening with Mitt's identical 3 sons....I'm not Tagg, I'm Matt...I'm not Matt, I'm Josh...LOLOL

American Gothic was cute....

It appeared Kate McKinnon did not know the lyrics to the "Les Miz" parody...


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

Mars Rocket said:


> They do terrible Australian accents also. So what? It's a comedy show, not an Oscar-contending movie.


It was so bad that it affected my ability to laugh, so that's why I complained about it.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

Regina said:


> Can anyone tell me the punchline to drunk uncle's "Why did the chicken cross the road" joke? I listened to it 3 times and I couldn't understand him...to get away from...??


To get away from the immigrants.


----------



## MrGreg (May 2, 2003)

Regina said:


> Can anyone tell me the punchline to drunk uncle's "Why did the chicken cross the road" joke? I listened to it 3 times and I couldn't understand him...to get away from...??


If I remember correctly, it was to get away from immigrants.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

Regina said:


> I am a big Homeland fan so that cracked me up-
> "She's having one of her jazz breakdowns!"
> "Can you not open your mouth any wider?"
> 
> ...


Yea the Homeland skit was a well deserved thumping if you're a Homeland fan. I think the drunk uncle ended the joke with "ambulance???"


----------



## mdougie (Mar 9, 2009)

The American Gothic sketch was awesome.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

midas said:


> To get away from the immigrants.


Thank you and MrGreg...


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I know I am completely alone, but I thought the McDonald's sketch was kinda funny. 

I also didn't care for Mokiki, but that may have more to do with me not really enjoying anything spewing out of a human.


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

YCantAngieRead said:


> I know I am completely alone, but I thought the McDonald's sketch was kinda funny.


Wow, really?

That was painful to watch actually. I kept waiting for it to maybe get funny, but even their insults weren't good. That was probably my least favorite sketch of the night.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

inaka said:


> Wow, really?
> 
> That was painful to watch actually. I kept waiting for it to maybe get funny, but even their insults weren't good. That was probably my least favorite sketch of the night.


Yeah, I don't get it either. I kept thinking "I shouldn't be enjoying this, it's terrible." And yet I was.


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Yeah, I don't get it either. I kept thinking "I shouldn't be enjoying this, it's terrible." And yet I was.


:up:


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Kate McKinnon as Ellen=Justin Bieber


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

In the first part of his commentary, Drunk Uncle seemed to be channeling Grumpy Old Man.

I think "American Gothic" is my favorite sketch of the season so far.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

American Gothic was pretty funny. I'm just not watching the show and that sketch just ended.


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

I laughed a ton at the Homeland sketch. Anne's Carrie impression was dead on. American Gothic was also a winner. I don't usually like Drunk Uncle but I enjoyed this one. Overall, I thought this was a strong episode.

Oh, Rihanna's first performance was bizarre with the graphics behind her.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

YCantAngieRead said:


> I know I am completely alone, but I thought the McDonald's sketch was kinda funny.


I enjoyed it more than I should have. It did make me laugh a few times.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

I was surprised they had Rihanna back-wasn't she the one who was "too sick" to come to dress rehearsal last time? Or was that someone else?


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

I thought Anne did a great job---what a change to have a real actor as host.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

I'm not getting the Ellen impression love. I mean, it's _funny_, but the impression really doesn't sound much like Ellen at all. She sounds like she has a strong Southern accent. The real standout to me in that sketch was Anne Hathaway as Katie Holmes.


----------



## tem (Oct 6, 2003)

Amnesia said:


> I thought Anne did a great job---what a change to have a real actor as host.


meaning everyone who has hosted this year except Bruno Mars isn't a real actor ? Or are you just talking about Louis CK ? Who has has two eponymous TV shows of his own ?


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

tem said:


> Or are you just talking about Louis CK ? Who has has two eponymous TV shows of his own ?


I was actually thinking about Louis CK, but Bruno Mars certainly fits the bill as well.

Yes, Louis CK has a TV show, but he's really a comedian, not an actor. Anne is 1000% times the actor he is and IMO, it clearly showed.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Amnesia said:


> I was actually thinking about Louis CK, but Bruno Mars certainly fits the bill as well.
> 
> Yes, Louis CK has a TV show, but he's really a comedian, not an actor. Anne is 1000% times the actor he is and IMO, it clearly showed.


Yes because what really brings down a sketch comedy show is too many comedians.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

And to follow on with what morac is saying just because someone is a bonafied actor/actress does not mean they'll be a good SNL host.

IMHO Robert Dinero is the worst SNL host of all time and if he never hosts again I'll be very happy with that.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

SeanC said:


> IMHO Robert Dinero is the worst SNL host of all time and if he never hosts again I'll be very happy with that.


Robert De Niro is like Lous CK---he only plays himself.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Regina said:


> I was surprised they had Rihanna back-wasn't she the one who was "too sick" to come to dress rehearsal last time? Or was that someone else?


Yes, it was.



David Platt said:


> I'm not getting the Ellen impression love. I mean, it's _funny_, but the impression really doesn't sound much like Ellen at all. She sounds like she has a strong Southern accent. The real standout to me in that sketch was Anne Hathaway as Katie Holmes.


Like I said, it was more Justin Bieber than Ellen.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Like I said, it was more Justin Bieber than Ellen.


I get them confused all the time, too...


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Homeland was awesome -- Bill Hader's impression of Saul was 110% spot-on. The rest of the sketch was hilarious, too.

What's up with the 1960's era green-screen video effects for the Rihanna's first song? Holy cow, that was, um, interesting? 

The rest of the show was meh.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Regina said:


> It appeared Kate McKinnon did not know the lyrics to the "Les Miz" parody...


I didn't notice her, but I sure noticed Jay Pharaoh had no idea what he was doing up there. If you've still got it on your DVR, go back and watch him during that song. Hilarious.


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> I didn't notice her, but I sure noticed Jay Pharaoh had no idea what he was doing up there. If you've still got it on your DVR, go back and watch him during that song. Hilarious.


I totally noticed that too!

He was mouthing items that looked like words, but I thought it was maybe because he can't sing at all. Then I remembered he can totally sing when he does impressions, etc. It was pretty funny to watch.


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

I haven't gone back to rewatch the Les Miz number, but during that song there are all sorts of different lyrics being sung at the same time. The different characters are singing different words to different tunes and it all magically goes together.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Tracy said:


> I haven't gone back to rewatch the Les Miz number, but during that song there are all sorts of different lyrics being sung at the same time. The different characters are singing different words to different tunes and it all magically goes together.


Yes, I've seen Les Miz on Broadway and here in Indy-but Kate McKinnon just seemed like she did not know her lyrics. But she is a trooper, and she sang it loud and proud-I just don't think she knew what the heck she was supposed to be singing...but I do like her---I think she's great!


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

My 6 yo daughter laughed hysterically at the "Girlfriend Talk Show." I loved Flaratin, I know a few people who could use some of that. The first Rhianna song with the green or whatever color screen it was gave me Jefferson Airplane flashbacks. 

Loved the Homeland sketch.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Oh god the Flaritin commercial. :|

I have issues with....mucus. I about threw up.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

What is it about the Ellen sketch that's caused it to be cut from both the hulu and comcast on-demand versions of the show?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

lambertman said:


> What is it about the Ellen sketch that's caused it to be cut from both the hulu and comcast on-demand versions of the show?


Was there music in it? That's most often the reason, they can't get music clearance for on-demand viewing. I didn't see it, I don't know.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Wow, I expected at least one person to be (at least) mildly annoyed that they used gluten intolerance (the latest fad disease, IMHO.. yes, it really exists, but just like peanut allergies, is WAY less prevalent than the coverage in the media would lead you to think) as one of the fake diseases.


----------



## jeffden (Dec 31, 1999)

There was music in the Ellen sketch, Beyonce's "crazy in love". You're right, probably couldn't get the rights worked out.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

jeffden said:


> There was music in the Ellen sketch, Beyonce's "crazy in love". You're right, probably couldn't get the rights worked out.


I don't think SNL even _tries_ to get on-demand music clearance. Any sketch with commercial music gets pulled before the show hits the internet.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Just discovered the best way to watch SNL - wait until this thread and then go watch the individual sketches people liked. The Homeland sketch was great. The Flaritin was fun. Didn't care for American Gothic though.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

mattack said:


> Wow, I expected at least one person to be (at least) mildly annoyed that they used gluten intolerance (the latest fad disease, IMHO.. yes, it really exists, but just like peanut allergies, is WAY less prevalent than the coverage in the media would lead you to think) as one of the fake diseases.


Not to get all technical, but peanut allergies are getting fairly prevalent. My daughter has it, my nephew has it, and I have a tree nut allergy.

When i was a kid, no one had heard of it. So it definitely is getting more common.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Not to get all technical, but peanut allergies are getting fairly prevalent. My daughter has it, my nephew has it, and I have a tree nut allergy.
> 
> When i was a kid, no one had heard of it. So it definitely is getting more common.


One theory is that children are growing up in environments that are "too clean" and aren't being exposed to bacteria and diseases early on that train the immune system to target viruses and bacteria instead of allergens. Another theory is that children aren't being exposed to potential allergens early on when the body is still learning what is good and what is bad.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Peanut allergies are definitely way more common but I think the yogurt scene in the commercial touched on how out of control some of the parents get about it. I can't say I blame them, as I am known to be overly protective of people and pets, but I think there is a perception caused by this over-protectiveness that peanut allergies are blown out of proportion.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Not to get all technical, but peanut allergies are getting fairly prevalent. My daughter has it, my nephew has it, and I have a tree nut allergy.
> 
> When i was a kid, no one had heard of it. So it definitely is getting more common.


I agree, sort of. When I was a kid in the 80's we knew one kid that died from peanut exposure. Back then, however, we didn't hear about every incidence of such incidents across the nation each time it occurred. The increased population between now and then will logically result in more cases but I haven't seen anything to indicate the percentages have increased.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Anecdotes != scientifically valid data.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

May be, but I offer up this. When I was six and a nut allergy nearly did me in, the hospital I was at-a hospital in Kansas City, MO., had so rarely seen anaphylaxis as a result of a nut allergy they kept me in the hospital a while to both try and figure out why and also to make sure that's what caused it.

I would suggest that heredity has more to to with it than anything. My grandmother has anaphylaxis to bees. I have the tree nut allergy. Two kids in the next generation have a peanut allergy.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

YCantAngieRead said:


> May be, but I offer up this. When I was six and a nut allergy nearly did me in, the hospital I was at-a hospital in Kansas City, MO., had so rarely seen anaphylaxis as a result of a nut allergy they kept me in the hospital a while to both try and figure out why and also to make sure that's what caused it.
> 
> I would suggest that heredity has more to to with it than anything. My grandmother has anaphylaxis to bees. I have the tree nut allergy. Two kids in the next generation have a peanut allergy.


Right that would make sense. The family tree is multiplying thus more leaves in that tree which could have the allergy. Thus the number of cases would increase but not necessarily the rate.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

rahnbo said:


> Right that would make sense. The family tree is multiplying thus more leaves in that tree which could have the allergy. Thus the number of cases would increase but not necessarily the rate.


Yeah. I'm not totally discounting some sort of environmental factor, but after the last three years or so, I'm totally convinced there IS a large familial factor at play.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Something else to think about, too-it may seem like there are more allergies out and about because even as short a time ago as my allergy, kids just died.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Regina said:


> Yes, I've seen Les Miz on Broadway and here in Indy-but Kate McKinnon just seemed like she did not know her lyrics. But she is a trooper, and she sang it loud and proud-I just don't think she knew what the heck she was supposed to be singing...but I do like her---I think she's great!


Or they actually wrote it so that at least one was singing nonsense.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Many schools have actually banned any peanut products in lunches brought from home. That is way out of hand and a PITA. No PB&J for non-allergic kids.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Except that for some of these kids, even the hint of PB can cause a life-threatening reaction.

This isn't the place for that debate though. I will leave it at this, though...as an adult who nearly died as a six year old, it is nothing any child should have to go through. Ever. EVER.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

ElJay said:


> Windows 8...


I noticed that too (in the Homeland sketch). Strange product placement.

I was really hoping Anne was going to do Stefan (or a character _with_ Stefan) after her brief impression in the monologue.

Speaking of the monologue ... why the _Mexican_ flag at the end of the song?

Rhianna's backgrounds reminded me of early 90s After Dark screensavers.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

windracer said:


> Speaking of the cold open ... why the Mexican flag at the end of the song?


That was the monologue, not the cold open. But I noticed that, too. No idea why they were waving a Mexican flag.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> That was the monologue, not the cold open.


Ooops, yep, you're right. Corrected.

Maybe they couldn't find a French flag at Rockefeller Center?


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Or a really stupid prop person?


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Except that for some of these kids, even the hint of PB can cause a life-threatening reaction.
> 
> This isn't the place for that debate though. I will leave it at this, though...as an adult who nearly died as a six year old, it is nothing any child should have to go through. Ever. EVER.


Yes, there may be one or two kids who have an allergic reaction, so the rest of the 500 kids are punished instead of parents teaching the allergic kids not to eat their friend's food. When you nearly died was it because you ate somebody else's school lunch?


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Or a really stupid prop person?


Or a...what do you call those things they sometimes have on comedy shows such as "SNL"..._joke?_


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

windracer said:


> I noticed that too (in the Homeland sketch). Strange product placement.
> 
> I was really hoping Anne was going to do Stefan (or a character _with_ Stefan) after her brief impression in the monologue.
> 
> Speaking of the monologue ... why the _Mexican_ flag at the end of the song?


I think they were just trying to be 'Random' by using that Flag.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

trainman said:


> Or a...what do you call those things they sometimes have on comedy shows such as "SNL"..._joke?_


SNL is a comedy show?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

tiams said:


> Yes, there may be one or two kids who have an allergic reaction, so the rest of the 500 kids are punished instead of parents teaching the allergic kids not to eat their friend's food. When you nearly died was it because you ate somebody else's school lunch?


No, they're claiming that even being NEAR peanut butter can make them sick. I don't deny that that's probably possible, but I do think people are going way too far with it. Carry an Epi-Pen and stay away from people with PB&J.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

What bothers me is the reports I've heard of cashews being banned on flights for all passengers because one person reported a nut allergy. Guess what? Cashews AREN'T NUTS!


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Hank said:


> What bothers me is the reports I've heard of cashews being banned on flights for all passengers because one person reported a nut allergy. Guess what? Cashews AREN'T NUTS!


But still can be an allergen.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

I'm allergic to other people. I demand my own plane.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

I honestly felt I had clicked on the wrong thread when I went straight to this page.


----------

